# Track or battery powered LED lights for a camera car?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Years ago I replaced all of of our filament lightbulbs with fluorescent lightbulbs. Now I am replacing all of our fluorescent light bulbs with LED light bulbs (up to 150W).

I have been working on a camera car so I can view the track which can be dark as it is in my crawl space.

It just occurred to me that there might be LED advancements perhaps enabling me to put functioning track lights on the front of the camera car (perhaps working with the iPhone’s flashlight).

Are there low voltage LED lights that will work with track power to illuminate the track?

Is anyone doing this?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are many different led lights, just look at all the newer cars that have them. I mention cars as these would all work on 14 volts (the charging voltage some alternators put out). SO, 2 of the 12 volt leds in series will be what you could use on your LGB MTS system. I even changed out the battery & bulb in the LGB search light car to a large LED and run it from a decoder which allows me to turn it on/off.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Dan,

I hate to admit it but I have forgotten how to run MTS. Heck, I’m still looking for the building lights switch!

I was 50 something when I built the layout and now at 77 I don’t remember and can’t do what I did then.

Right now my main problem is getting the LGB 20670 Track Cleaning Locomotives to run without stalling.

I‘m inclined to run a pair of them in series perhaps pushed by an LGB switcher but I’m concerned about the mismatch in power (even running the two 20670’s together might not be a good idea).

Do you have a picture of your LGB search light car with a large LED?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry McColgan said:


> Are there low voltage LED lights that will work with track power to illuminate the track?


I also have a bunch of 12V LEDs with the limiting resistor built in. However, I also have a few small LED flashlights that are rechargeable and very bright and could easily be taped on the front of a flat car.
I have one of these (not a 4 pack, just one) on my workbench. 
https://www.amazon.com/Flashlights-Magnetic-360%C2%B0Rotate-Rechargeable-Emergency/dp/B0922HPG9P/ref=sr_1_10
I also bought a couple of these from my chinese supplier, also rechargeable and extremely bright
3.89US $ 35% OFF|Power Bank Flashlight Portable Mini Waterproof Ultra Bright torch USB Rechargeable 5000mAh Multi function Powerful flashlight|LED Flashlights| - AliExpress


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Jery, a better way to improve the LGB TCL is to add a car behind it with power pickups. Some of the tcl's had the socket on the rear for track power. Mine did not so I added wires inside and always run it with my car attached. I used a sound car to be sure I was getting power all the time. Also it pays to use the 50050 attachment on a small gondola when just running a train.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Dan,

None of my TCL’s have a power socket but you are right - I should add it. 

I have several different brands/types of track cleaning cars - some with too much drag for a TCL.

My current setup is a USAT NW-2 with a Revolution (with sound) pulling a track cleaning car but I want a camera car in front to see any problems ahead.

95% of the track would be very difficult to get to a derailed loco or train. It took me a week to get to a partially derailed USAT F-3. Later I discovered there was a hook & loop coupler between the rails that was snagging the F-3.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I only use the car behind the TCL for power pickup, not track cleaning as you are correct about the drag issue.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I have been running my old camera car in front of heavy locos with good track contacts such as this SNCF Mikado. It helps prevent derailments from turnouts thrown the wrong way.










So far, without Wi-Fi, I have only been able to FaceTime with cellular iPhones - not even with a cellular iPad.

*I just got the iPhone on cellular to FaceTime with a cellular iPad (still no Wi-Fi)* 🙂


----------

